# Gas or generator at events, calling all mobile caterers !



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello

Thought it would be best to start a new thread as it's now the next stage of discussion!

At events what has been more restrictive ? Having gas or a generator. I will be cooking on bbqs anyway unless I'm doing only coffee.

Also so my friend wants to change the style to 4x4 so my van might edge above 2 metres has height ever been a problem?

Tia


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

We are entirely coffee based, and use generators where we need to. Typically either a 6kva petrol or a 10kva diesel. Petrol costs more to run but is cheaper to lease and a lot lighter, so more practical on events where we need to bring it. The diesel can run a whole weekend and because it's legitimate to use Red diesel to run it, is significantly cheaper on a busy event and provides more power for heat cycles when we've pulled lots of water.

The only time we've had issues with height (2.10m with the roof rack) has been parking, but at venues we've never found it to be a problem. Always worth mentioning it during event briefing emails though to be sure.


----------

